# What you do to support your habit



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

What does everybody do to support their bike habit?

Ill start: Active Duty (ch)Air Force currently located at Osan AB S Korea, been active for 4 years and 3 months.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I work full time as a chemist for a biotech company (no lie!). And I work part time at a LBS that I have worked at since college. Best of both worlds. Good pay and EP pricing....:thumbsup:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

I used to mow yards around the hood, currently unemployed (and my bike is feelin it).


Hopfully I'll get a decent job when I turn 16.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW, a chemist. I always hated chemistry, well thats not true, only when I move to TN and had a shi**y teacher, my teacher in CO was awesome.

LOL aggiebiker, thats some funny stuff (and my bike is feelin it)


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

I run a lawn mowing crew in the summer, and plow snow in winter.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

BWVDubya said:


> WOW, a chemist. I always hated chemistry, well thats not true, only when I move to TN and had a shi**y teacher, my teacher in CO was awesome.
> 
> LOL aggiebiker, thats some funny stuff (and my bike is feelin it)


In high school I had a new, HOT HOT HOT teacher that was in her 1st year of teaching when I was a senior. Our program had 2 chemisty classes (kind of like physics 1 and 2). She turned me on to Chemistry more than the 1st course teacher ... I had a 100 average going into the final and I showed up, signed my name to the exam and left for the class day party. I ended up with an A for the year...

Ever since then chemistry was easy. Math.... not so good. Calculus sucked...


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

My habit supports me....

I work at the LBS, part time during school and full-time starting the summer when I also turn 16.


----------



## lumpy81 (Jan 22, 2008)

I work on and occasionally build motorcycles. Oh, and I try to manwhore.:eekster:


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I am an Assistant to the Planning and Zoning Officer for a local municipality. 

I push papers. They're flexible, unlike 80% of the other jobs I've had.


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

I am loan processor for a big bank. I really enjoy saying no to people's dreams on a daily basis.


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

I work at a large fast food company's corporate head quarters doing I/T support, but I'm planning to get out of this job soon.


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Mechanical Engineer, mainly robotics and mechanisms although some research for the Dept. of Energy.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> I work full time as a chemist for a biotech company (no lie!). And I work part time at a LBS that I have worked at since college. Best of both worlds. Good pay and EP pricing....:thumbsup:


Chemist, 'ehh?? I take it you probably work with products from Restek?

And I work at my LBS....


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

sports portrait photographer 

and on my spare time( i have a lot i work like 2 days a week and have only 12 units of school) acton photographer for friends


----------



## naawillis (Feb 4, 2006)

hookers and blow? or riding. im confused. i show up to my desk everyday, cruise mtbr and ogle bike parts on the internet. every other week someone puts $$ in my bank account. so, i guess thats my job. occasionally ill, you know, make a spreadsheet or something.


----------



## ictoacoy (Jul 10, 2006)

naawillis said:


> hookers and blow? or riding. im confused. i show up to my desk everyday, cruise mtbr and ogle bike parts on the internet. every other week someone puts $$ in my bank account. so, i guess thats my job. occasionally ill, you know, make a spreadsheet or something.


Awesome. My job is like that for some stretches... like today.

During high school and colllege I worked at bike shops. For a long time I thought I wanted to stick with the bike shops, then right after graduation I spent 3 months working as a manager at an LBS. I got really tired of long hours (usually 9AM to about 8PM 6 days a week) + never having weekends off to hang out with people with normal jobs. So I went to grad school, which is probably the greatest thing ever. They actually pay you to go to college! Its brilliant. I can highly recommend it.....Now I work for an environmental engineering consulting firm, and strangely, I actually really like my job.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I make high-end custom pool cues.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

Broker of stocks here. Quite the diversity around these parts


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

currently i work as an EMT at a clinic up in park city utah. i always change jobs.
before this i worked at a indoor climbing gym and as a river guide in moab. i like to play alot


----------



## mattf (Feb 1, 2005)

BWVDubya I am Air Force also, and have been in for 19 years. Yes, I have had the same "employer" longer than most on this forum have been alive! If you ever swing through Yokota, Japan, let me know the trail riding here is incredible.


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

Mechanical Engineering student. During school I wrench at my lbs, and summer I wrench full time.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

mattf said:


> BWVDubya I am Air Force also, and have been in for 19 years. Yes, I have had the same "employer" longer than most on this forum have been alive! If you ever swing through Yokota, Japan, let me know the trail riding here is incredible.


Man I would love to get to Japan, if not for work then for leisure.

Im suprised at the diversity of jobs contained within this forum


----------



## Theloneliest Monk (Dec 15, 2007)

I am a occupational therapy assitant


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I work at Winter Park Resort in Winter Park, Colorado. I do graphics for the Graphics and Signage department.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I do odd ball jobs durring the summer like mow lawns and wash peoples cars. my bike likes it!


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i work as a 16 year old kid, my bike pretty much stays how it is....luckily its SS so i dont have to worry bout derailurs breaking =] i just ride it...

"its not the bike, its how you ride it"


----------



## tabletoprider (Apr 2, 2007)

jw joelalamo
is it hard in that job
cause i am interested in that general idea of work
and how would i get started doing that
thanks


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i keep my wifes house clean....


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

UPS delivery driver. I bring you stuff. (If it's broken... It wasn't me.  )


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> UPS delivery driver. I bring you stuff. (If it's broken... It wasn't me.  )


SO YOU'RE THE PERSON I'M ALWAYS PISSED OFF WAITING FOR.... :madmax:


----------



## GatorBait (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I am currently saving to support my habbit, but I have 2 jobs. 1. Intern at software company (intern till I graduate this spring) 2. Crew Chief for live shows (manage people setting up lights and sound equipment and run it).

I am now looking for jobs for when I graduate and trying to figure out where I want to live.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i get $20 a week including lunch money to clean my ass off. and i live the grimey life, freeload, volunteer at the shop and stuff, get sh*t done how i can. buy and sell, trade stuff, you know


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

A Grove said:


> SO YOU'RE THE PERSON I'M ALWAYS PISSED OFF WAITING FOR.... :madmax:


Dude, I just got a delivery from california. It took less than 3 business days (Friday, Monday, Tuesday). 8 bucks to ship something from California to Ohio then to Buffalo, NY by air, then to Shrewsbury, Mass by truck (I think), then to Bozrah, CT by truck, then delivered near UCONN in 3 days isn't that bad in my book, especially when the estimate was 5-8 days. I don't know how they do it. I don't think UPS has ever taken longer than a week of business days for me. Fed-ex is another story...:madman:

If you're pissed off, look at porn...

Tim


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Worked at a tire shop briefly to get myself a new set of tires... Worked at a Jiffy Lube briefly until they told me to drop out of college to be a manager. Worked at a few different LBS over the past couple of years. I last worked at Performance (P-mart) and it was actually my favorite shop so far... I mean... other than the occasional 60 hour week.

Currently in school... so no job.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

A Grove said:


> SO YOU'RE THE PERSON I'M ALWAYS PISSED OFF WAITING FOR.... :madmax:


If it's not in my truck when I punch in...:aureola:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

J-dogg said:


> i get $20 a week including lunch money to clean my ass off. and i live the grimey life, freeload, volunteer at the shop and stuff, get sh*t done how i can. buy and sell, trade stuff, you know


Getting 20 bucks a week for doing nothing? That aint grimy at all.


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

Mow lawns(only 14) but plan to get part time @ local lake(dock guy):thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i keep my wifes house clean....


That fyckin ROCKS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> Getting 20 bucks a week for doing nothing? That aint grimy at all.


Yea, I get ~25$ a week from working Friday afternoons (4-5 hrs) at the LBS for minimum wage. I get paid utt cuz I'm still 15...heheheh. But I would just as gladly work as an intern all year until I turn 16 about when school gets out.

Tim


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i keep my wifes house clean....


Thats awesome...sounds like an older friend of mine back in Tucson in my car club. He's a stay at home dad and uses his wifes money to support his expensive and absolutely amazing VW Bug restorations and his collection of Oval windows and one Split:thumbsup:

Thats what I want too


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i get crunk


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I work one day a week at a warehouse where the food for grocery stores arrives. I also work at a nearby hotel's restaurant.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

full time student and am a part time carpenter on breaks and all summer, its hard work but hey i get a tan and good pay, get to shoot stuff with nail guns and check out babes that are walking their dogs/little siblings


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

I ride to support my drug habits.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

currently nob hill grocery bagger/ cart gathering expert, i also slang rocks..u need it i got it, thats the grimey life breh


im also a prostitute


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm a "IS Technical Services Senior" at a university. This means I get to tell college students, "No, there's no way I can recover your data after you've spilled beer on your laptop".


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

tibug said:


> Dude, I just got a delivery from california. It took less than 3 business days (Friday, Monday, Tuesday). 8 bucks to ship something from California to Ohio then to Buffalo, NY by air, then to Shrewsbury, Mass by truck (I think), then to Bozrah, CT by truck, then delivered near UCONN in 3 days isn't that bad in my book, especially when the estimate was 5-8 days. I don't know how they do it. I don't think UPS has ever taken longer than a week of business days for me. Fed-ex is another story...:madman:
> 
> If you're pissed off, look at porn...
> 
> Tim





Uncle Cliffy said:


> If it's not in my truck when I punch in...:aureola:


I was just yankin' your chain.... I haven't a single issue w/ UPS. FEDEX and USPS is another story :madman:

All is swell. I wrench at my LBS full time in the summer.. Part time during the hockey season/school. And am currently "interning" for a local architect. I'm enjoying it thus far... Just trying to find out where I want to go with my life.


----------



## GetDirty (Jul 12, 2006)

Cadillac/Chevrolet tech


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

jaydrunkenpee said:


> I'm a "IS Technical Services Senior" at a university. This means I get to tell college students, "No, there's no way I can recover your data after you've spilled beer on your laptop".


But you can...


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> Getting 20 bucks a week for doing nothing? That aint grimy at all.


doing nothing? vacuuming upstairs and downstairs in my house, mopping, cleaning upstairs and downstairs bathrooms, dusting, wlaking the dog, taking out compost and trash,a ll of the dishes, cooking dinner 2x a week etc.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> doing nothing? vacuuming upstairs and downstairs in my house, mopping, cleaning upstairs and downstairs bathrooms, dusting, wlaking the dog, taking out compost and trash,a ll of the dishes, cooking dinner 2x a week etc.


Hell I didn't get paid for that when I was a kid. Kept me housed, fed and clothed. My kids don't get allowance either.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

ServeEm said:


> Hell I didn't get paid for that when I was a kid. Kept me housed, fed and clothed. My kids don't get allowance either.


my parents give me money because i buy all my own parts and sh*t, i pay for travel expenses and stuff, hotels, food, park fees, contests all that stuff. so yeah


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> But you can...


Of course I can, however, it's so much more fun this way. Besides, they know they should back up their data.


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

i mow lawns during the 120 degree summers, and worked at my dad's highschool, im hoping to get a seasonal at an LBS this summer


----------



## bmxracer_2 (Oct 8, 2007)

I worked at LBS for about 10 years. Then made the move to inside sales for the bike industry. Now I run my own import business. The business has helped increase the habit. All of my bikes have become "Demos". I love write offs.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm a Software Engineer, and I do websites and stuff on the side. It's really been 'on the side' lately but I need to get back into the swing of it. Springs coming and I need to wrap up a few projects!!!!

You'll see some of my work soon...for what I can't say.


----------



## gdurt (Nov 26, 2007)

Crisis manager / fire fighter / jack of all trades. I run around all day solving people's self induced problems. I do basically everything from answering the phone to loading trucks to scheduling to changing light bulbs. It would be easier to tell you what I DON'T do. My official title is Purchasing / Inventory Control Manager for a industrial container distributor. Bascially we buy and re-sell barrels, drums, buckets, bottles, etc.


----------



## TAJ (Apr 7, 2007)

*not enough money*

I work my arse off as a project manager for an architectural millwork shop, yet for some reason I am still riding the same bike I was 9 years ago.


----------



## naawillis (Feb 4, 2006)

SRacer said:


> i mow lawns during the 120 degree summers, and worked at my dad's highschool, im hoping to get a seasonal at an LBS this summer


your dads still in high school?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

naawillis said:


> your dads still in high school?


I'm going to guess that because he works at his dads highschool... his dad may be the principle or a high administrative position? Or hell.. maybe even own it.


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

hes the high school principal


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I sell drugs to support my bike habit. 

Actually I'm an IT manager but I play online poker to pay for my bikes.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

i am a liftee, at a local ski hill, Snow Creek.i have worked as a buss boy prior to that and once the ski hill closes for the season, i am going to get a job at a local pizza place for a girl that doesn't even know i exist. meh!


----------



## rcmay (Jul 18, 2005)

Currently employed at the biggest and baddest bike shop anywhere near here as a sales guy! Hopefully before too long, Id like to get into the outside sales end of the business, maybe with a major bike manufacturer. We'll see!


----------

